# Zum Thema Übungszettel



## Thomas Darimont (25. April 2007)

Hallo,

da gerade das neue Semester angefangen hat, häufen sich hier wieder Posts die ziemlich deutlich nach Übungszettel riechen.
Wenn ihr mal Fragen zu irgendwelchen Übungszetteln habt, könnt ihr diese natürlich gerne hier Stellen. Wenn man jedoch dann mal ganz Plump um eine Komplettlösung gebeten wird, hat man nicht selten Lust sich mal an die entsprechenden Dozenten / Übungsleiter desjenigen zu wenden und diesem mitzuteilen wie fleissig der Student doch nach Lösungen sucht andere seine Arbeit machen zu lassen und davon zu profitieren.

Ich habe Spaß daran manchmal die ein oder andere Knobelaufgabe zu lösen, jedoch ärgere ich mich nicht selten darüber wie einfach es sich manche Leute machen...

Deshalb meine bitte an die Studenten:
Macht euch ersteinmal selber Gedanken und zeigt in eurem Post, dass ihr es zumindest versucht habt.

An die regulars:
Wenn ein Student doch versuchen sollte ohne viel Aufwand an eine Lösung für seinen Übungszettel zu kommen, könnt solltet ihr bitte davon absehen darauf zu antworten.

Gruß Tom


----------

